# Hiv Drug Finally Released



## rakeshishere (Jul 13, 2006)

FDA Approves Triple Combination HIV Drug

The Food and Drug Administration on Wednesday approved a pill to treat HIV infection that combines three widely used antiretroviral drugs into one pill. 
 The drug will be sold under the brand-name Atripla in the U.S. by Bristol-Myers Squibb Co. (BMY) and Gilead Sciences Inc. (GILD). Merck & Co. (MRK) will be involved in marketing the drug in countries outside the U.S.

SOURCE:*www.easybourse.com/Website/dynamic/News.php?NewsID=19460&lang=fra&NewsRubrique=2


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 21, 2006)

Interesting Discovery. Certainly a good information to know.


----------



## the deconstructionist (Jul 25, 2006)

Prevention Is Better than Cure.


----------



## magnet (Jul 25, 2006)

in simple words wht will it actually do????and whom shd take it person having hiv+ or nyone..........


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 25, 2006)

@magnet
Its for people having HIV +ve ...THey shud consume this TO stop the action of the virus in the initial stages


----------



## xenkatesh (Jul 26, 2006)

This is actually a great invension...


----------



## Venom (Jul 26, 2006)

Is it an addicted-to-life drug or something more groundbreaking?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 26, 2006)

yes this is good news. chk this
*news.google.co.in/news?hl=en&ned=in&ie=UTF-8&q=HIV+drugs&btnG=Search+News

but the drug is still very premature and news gays that 10%people develop mutated viri that dont get effected by the drug


----------



## Desmond (Jul 26, 2006)

Great news!

Hope it will get widespeard acceptance.


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 14, 2006)

the deconstructionist said:
			
		

> Prevention Is Better than Cure.



AGREED 


but this is a great discovery


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 17, 2006)

the deconstructionist said:
			
		

> Prevention Is Better than Cure.



See, that's all very well. Obviously no one wants to get AIDS, but some things are too hard to control, just through 'prevention', on a macroscopic scale. That is, at an individual level, it is right to advocate restraint and prevention, but when dealing with whole populations, it is not feasable.

PS- Sorry for diggin up olds ghosts


----------



## thecyclone2k (Aug 17, 2006)

WOW!! Really good news!! Time to have fun and enjoy!!  But, I guess I should wait till it is fully tested and available at nearby store!


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 17, 2006)

@theCyclone: um, you still have to worry about HPV, syphillis, gonorrhoea, chlamydia, clap and the worst desease of them all-conception!


----------



## thecyclone2k (Aug 17, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> @theCyclone: um, you still have to worry about HPV, syphillis, gonorrhoea, chlamydia, clap and the worst desease of them all-conception!



Ehhh!! Ahhh!! Errr!!! Okay! I have to spend before hand!


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 17, 2006)

spend before hand.....?? do you mean what I think you mean??


----------

